# Great website for "cheap" mantid homes!!!!



## kmsgameboy (Nov 26, 2008)

Plastic Containers

I was looking around for some unique mantis home ideas and found this web site! I know a lot of people are using these (and even selling some slightly modified versions) so you may already know of this site but for those of you who do not and are the crafty/creative type like me these can open up some cool options!!!

I think I am going to order one of these and use a few of the ideas that I have seen around here to make something realy neat. I will keep you all posted! (AND IF YOU HAVE ANY IDEAS LET ME KNOW!)


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I have a couple like the square container (only round) that some kind of dog food came in that I found in the trash that work well.


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice link! Been looking around for stuff like this for a long time. The hexagon things are sold at Petco for 3 times the price


----------



## Giosan (Nov 28, 2008)

Too bad it's impossible to ship to europe...


----------



## fishstick41 (Nov 28, 2008)

lol i cant realy ship myself =\


----------



## kmsgameboy (Dec 3, 2008)

-Asa said:


> Nice link! Been looking around for stuff like this for a long time. The hexagon things are sold at Petco for 3 times the price


Yes I rather like those as well!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 25, 2009)

i think id rather buy from www.mantisplace.com


----------



## Dinora (Feb 5, 2009)

Damn,

Thank link isn't working, does anyone know the name of this site so I can Google it?


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 5, 2009)

Dinora said:


> Damn, Thank link isn't working, does anyone know the name of this site so I can Google it?


From right-clicking on the link and choosing the "Properties" option, you can find out the address it is supposed to link to... in this case http://www.allcandycontainers.com/. Copy/paste that in your URL space in your browser, and it should take you to the site (All Candy Containers).  Hope this helps.  

Edit: When I tried the link (in this post and also by copy/pasting in my browser) this time, it didn't work. It did work just a second ago! Googled it myself, and came up with the link to their container products page. I think their home page link is just having problems for some reason.  Try this:

http://www.candyconceptsinc.com/allcandyco...emart/Itemid,1/

OK... I give up! Now this link isn't working either... and I just saw the page not 60 seconds ago with my own eyes. :mellow: Just Google "Allcandycontainers.com" and you should be able to get in from the resulting links. Hopefully, lol.


----------



## Dinora (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, I did copy/paste the link last night but got a blank page.

Now when I try using Google to searh for All Candy Containers I get this message when trying to view their site:

DB function failed with error number 145

Table './candydis_allcandycontainers/jos_session' is marked as crashed and should be repaired SQL=SELECT session_id FROM jos_session WHERE session_id = '497c20bc69fd45eac9ee9f28e8e3463f'

SQL =

SELECT session_id

FROM jos_session

WHERE session_id = '497c20bc69fd45eac9ee9f28e8e3463f'

:angry: apparently their site has crashed - ah well...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 5, 2009)

Dinora said:


> Yeah, I did copy/paste the link last night but got a blank page.Now when I try using Google to searh for All Candy Containers I get this message when trying to view their site:
> 
> DB function failed with error number 145
> 
> ...


Yeah, the dreaded 145! Well at least we all know that it's their website and not our registry that has gone bad.

I think that everyone on Katt's fan club tried to get on at once, and down it came!


----------



## Dinora (Feb 5, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yeah, the dreaded 145! Well at least we all know that it's their website and not our registry that has gone bad.I think that everyone on Katt's fan club tried to get on at once, and down it came!


*gasp!*

Bad Kat!

Bad, bad Kat!!!

lol


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 5, 2009)

:mellow: :blink: :wacko: Wasn't me!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 12, 2009)

Dinora said:


> Damn, Thank link isn't working, does anyone know the name of this site so I can Google it?


Heh...thought I would go back and check some of my old posts since I have been gone for a while! Anywho the link is working again so you all may enjoy!!!


----------



## Matticus (Aug 6, 2009)

They now have a minimum order of $50.


----------



## Opivy (Aug 6, 2009)

for enclosures like this do you need to cut something for a screen to ventilate?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]wow that is kool[/SIZE]


----------



## kmsgameboy (Aug 9, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]wow that is kool[/SIZE]


I think I favore my own cages I have developed....they are even cheaper and work great!


----------

